# Kendall Jenner - walking the runway for Versace Fashion Show during Milan Men's Fashion Week S/S 2019 16.06.2018 x26



## brian69 (17 Juni 2018)

​


----------



## Punisher (17 Juni 2018)

coole Klamotten


----------



## Skype (18 Juni 2018)

vom face wird die auch immer hässlicher


----------



## 261690 (18 Juni 2018)

klasse post

danke für kendall


----------



## king2805 (20 Juni 2018)

danke für kendall


----------



## BordNutzer (2 Juli 2018)

Thanks. Much appreciated.


----------

